# Does Amazon App give you access to Showtime



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Can anyone confirm that I can access Showtime content via the Amazon App on the Bolt?

I know I would have to subscribe to Showtime.

Thanks.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes--there is access to Amazon Channels through the Amazon Video app on TiVo. You would have to subscribe to Showtime through Amazon. You cannot use the channel just because you subscribe to Showtime with your cable provider.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I used Amazon Channels to subscribe to HBO for a couple of months and it worked great. Once I finished watching what I wanted I unsubscribed. Really like the Amazon Channels feature and being able to watch via TiVo.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks.

Assuming I can get the on demand stuff.

Thinking of getting Showtime for when Twin Peaks starts back, but might wait a few weeks to save a month worth if I can just watch on demand.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just a note on this. In your video Settings--Channels--Manage Video Apps make sure "Amazon Video" is enabled as well as "Amazon Video (Prime)", since these are none Prime videos. This allows search functionality and One Passes to properly find titles in your Amazon Channels subscriptions.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

There's a 30-day free trial of Showtime that one can sign up for. Can I stream that through TiVo?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nessie said:


> There's a 30-day free trial of Showtime that one can sign up for. Can I stream that through TiVo?


There isn't a Showtime app for TiVo devices, so the only way to access Showtime through a TiVo is via a cable subscription (tuned, recorded or via the cable provider on-demand app where available), or by subscribing to Showtime via either Amazon Prime Video or Hulu.

The Showtime order page appears to indicate that a 30-day free trial is available for those subscribing to Showtime via Hulu; but only a 7-day free trial is available via Amazon Prime.

edit: p.s. Updated to reflect Amazon Prime requirement.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> There isn't a Showtime app for TiVo devices, so the only way to access Showtime through a TiVo is via a cable subscription (tuned, recorded or via the cable provider on-demand app where available), or by subscribing to Showtime via either Amazon Prime Video or Hulu.
> 
> The Showtime order page appears to indicate that a 30-day free trial is available for those subscribing to Showtime via Hulu; but only a 7-day free trial is available via Amazon Prime.
> 
> edit: p.s. Updated to reflect Amazon Prime requirement.


Thanks for the info. Does that mean I can add on Showtime to a Hulu subscription and I will have no problem streaming it through TiVo? The Hulu FAQs page doesn't show TiVo as a supported device to watch Showtime on Hulu. Hulu Help

Also does Showtime have commercials on Hulu when you don't pay for the commercial-free plan?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nessie said:


> Does that mean I can add on Showtime to a Hulu subscription and I will have no problem streaming it through TiVo? The Hulu FAQs page doesn't show TiVo as a supported device to watch Showtime on Hulu. Hulu Help
> 
> Also does Showtime have commercials on Hulu when you don't pay for the commercial-free plan?


Good news... I would expect Showtime to never have commercials, being a premium subscription channel.

Bad news... Yeah, I forgot that the TiVo Hulu app isn't on the leading edge of Hulu development and so lacks some of their latest features. Aside from being a bit buggy on several TiVo devices. *So, no, I can't speak for whether the TiVo version of the Hulu app would be able to access the Showtime content.*


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

I will probably add Showtime to my Amazon Prime Video so that I can watch Ray Donovan. TWC wants close to $17/mo. for Showtime now whereas via Amazon Channels it is about $9/mo. Will the streaming option start as soon as the show starts broadcasting via cable or is there a delay? Thanks!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

J


rcoates777 said:


> I will probably add Showtime to my Amazon Prime Video so that I can watch Ray Donovan. TWC wants close to $17/mo. for Showtime now whereas via Amazon Channels it is about $9/mo. Will the streaming option start as soon as the show starts broadcasting via cable or is there a delay? Thanks!


HBO GO starts their shows same time as they premiere on cable, e.g. Game of Thrones is available at 9 PM EDT on Sunday's. Showtime may be the same, I'd google it to see if discussed elsewhere.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cox is $10 for 1 premium, $15 for 2 and so on. Supposedly for a year but they will add another year if you call after the first year to cancel


----------

